# NE Casting Tourney



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

OK, I know it's here somewhere, but I even went to google and couldn't find it. When and where is the tournament? Maybe I can't spell?
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It's March 31 - April 1st.

The schedule is posted at
http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?act=announce&f=4&id=10


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*DANG Sarge*

ease up on the fish scraps you're feeding that dog!!


----------

